# Ashmount Mews Silversprings Cork



## Cream Bun (9 Oct 2011)

Has anyone else had issues dealing with Powell Property. I pay my management fees every year on time. When a situation arises and I need them for something they are very slow to respond to issues or never respond atall. There was a leak in my kitchen recently which was caused by a leak in a pipe and I had to pay the costs of replacement and repair for the plumbing. afterwards it crossed my mind this could have been covered by homebond?

Another occasion I rang them looking for a breakdown of the refuse charges so I could claim tax back and they said they'd get back to me and never did. 

I also rang them another time asking for a copy of the insurance policy (after finding out i am not covered by insurance for any damage to the property less than 6000 euro) and they politely took my address and said they'd send it out in the post and never did. 

On this occasion, i rang them out of hours as there is a leak coming from the ceiling in kitchen and the lights are not working, it says on the resident handbook a 24 call out service is covered in the management fees, i left a message and got no response. 

I get the impression they dont care and want to do a little as possible. Why are we paying over 1000 euro per year when we are getting nothing in return for it. Except for window cleaning and gardening??


----------



## jdwex (9 Oct 2011)

I presume you know  Powell Property are the managing agents, employed by the management company, of which you are a member? And that you read this
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=126672


----------



## shesells (13 Oct 2011)

Cream Bun said:


> There was a leak in my kitchen recently which was caused by a leak in a pipe and I had to pay the costs of replacement and repair for the plumbing. afterwards it crossed my mind this could have been covered by homebond?
> 
> Another occasion I rang them looking for a breakdown of the refuse charges so I could claim tax back and they said they'd get back to me and never did.
> 
> ...



The post you have been pointed to in the previous reply gives details of what your fees should cover.

In response to the other issues you raise:

Homebond would not have covered your internal leak as it would not have been classified as a "major structural defect" http://www.homebond.ie/home_buyers/ 

You don't need a breakdown of refuse charges to claim tax relief

A €6000 excess is large on any policy but all too common in managed developments due to large numbers of claims and/or false and exaggerated claims. Bearing in mind the insurance is buildings insurance and common area insurance, its primary purpose is to finance the rebuilding of the property in case of any fire etc

The details of what is covered under the 24 hour call out varies from agent to agent. You can request a copy of the contract with Powells.

As an owner you will be a member of your management company, which employs Powells to administer the development on a day to day basis. If you have issues with their service then you should raise it an an issue at your next AGM


----------

